# Best and Brightest LED Flashlight?



## NightShift (Mar 4, 2001)

As I am such an LED enthusiast, I was showing my dad how LEDs are cooler than regular bulbs, and let him read a few things on the technology, he said he'd like to get one of the LED flashlights...but we know who will be playing with it the most






I was wondering what was the best and brightest LED flashlight out there to date, at a reasonable price to replace his maglite for work. (Already ordered the maglite LED replacement bulb for trial). He would ask the boss to OK it to charge to the company so i dont think he'd want the FrontaLED priced at US$176. So far im considering the Lightwave 2000 or CC Expedition - 7 White LED Flashlight. I appreciate anyone's input. Thanks

Night


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 4, 2001)

Hi Nightshift, I have the 7 LED Expedition and I have never regreted spending the money for it. Nice and bright.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by KenB:
*Hi Nightshift, I have the 7 LED Expedition and I have never regreted spending the money for it. Nice and bright.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

If I knew the exact timeline, I might wait for the 14 LED Expedition instead. Otherwise go with the 7 LED model.

The one that Scott Falke lent me has held up very well, and I haven't been seeing the kinds of board problems I saw in the very early models. So it seems to be a reliable light, not to mention damn bright.

I'm expecting a run of newer samples of C.Crane (Tektite) lights any day now, one of which might include the 14 LED model (fingers crossed).

I'll post results as soon as I've cleaned up as best I can - and before they take that dumpster away.





http://ledmuseum.home.att.net


----------



## Gunslinger1LA (Mar 4, 2001)

I have the trek seven green LED light. Had the white for a side by side comparison.(GlowBug shipped wrong light)The green is a little brighter, but colors are off.Either one is a good choice. In glowbugs defence, they shipped the correct light and a prepaid return mailer for the white unit.Top notch customer service! When the 14 LED unit is available they will be my first choice. www.glow-bug.com


----------



## NightShift (Mar 4, 2001)

Is the Trek 7 the same flashlight as the CC Expedition? They look the same.

Night


----------



## Brock (Mar 4, 2001)

Do you mean he wants a light to replace his Mag? The Trek 7 or expedition is a 3 C cell light, much larger and heavier than a 2 AA mag, but way cooler



Let us know if it has to be small, if it does I would suggest a Streamlight Stylus, or maybe an infinity, I would have to tink about it more though.

Brock


----------



## NightShift (Mar 4, 2001)

He carries around a 2D Cell Mag usually...using it for boiler inspections...companies, factories and such. His Mag still works, but since I introduced him to these, since I wanted one too , he wanted one. So I'm looking for a good one w/o leaving him disappointed



It may have to be semi-heavy duty...his 3D cell got dropped off buildings before lol...its pretty beat up and has a cracked reflector...isnt used anymore, but his 2D cell is still in perfect condition after several months.

Also, is the 3 cell Maglite LED replacement bulb at Ledcorp just one LED at ~5600mcd? I'm hoping not because i've seen replacement bulbs with 2 or 3 LED's, but the one at ledcorp was still rated the best, so I figured somehow it must be brighter?


----------



## vcal (Mar 4, 2001)

Nightshift,
In my own experience, if u need
a long, strong beam, (like in th
focusable 2 or 3 cell Mag-C/D 
type), u still have 2 stick with
the krypton or th xenon reg.BULB
-Although, the single LED from 
Ledcorp seems to beam out to 70'-80' or so...(STILL not anywhere near as long as th reg.
incandescent bulb though....)
-I interchange the 2 of 'em depending on the application in
my 3 cell Mag.
p.s.-as far as I know, there is no 2 cell led version for your dad's Mag, as yet..

glohound


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 4, 2001)

_Also, is the 3 cell Maglite LED replacement bulb at Ledcorp just one LED at ~5600mcd? I'm hoping not because i've seen replacement bulbs with 2 or 3 LED's, but the one at ledcorp was still rated the best, so I figured somehow it must be brighter? _

The LEDcorp bulb does just have the one LED, but is unique in that its lens has been specially ground down so it can be focussed by the regular flashlight`s reflector, however since it`s just one LED (that starts life as a Nichia 5600mcd type) it`s not going to be as bright as a regular MAG bulb for example. I`ve got one coming soon but don`t know when (things take a little longer shipping overseas) so I don`t know exactly how bright they are, but the main thing that earns that bulb all those great reviews is the ability to be focussed just like a normal bulb (and it is designed specially for MAG type lights with adjustable heads).
The 3 or 4 LED replacement bulbs may actually be brighter but will be fixed-focus determined by the LEDs, normally about 20 degrees in Nichia 5600mcd types.


----------



## RonM (Mar 5, 2001)

I have the 4 cell LEDcorp bulb, which is focusable, like the 3 cell version. I've tried it in two flashlights and in each case it does well being focused down to a very bright and narrow beam. Much like the Turtlelite 1. As you focus to a wider beam, holes and rings are created making for a very poor beam. I bought the bulb because I use it in one of those convertible flashlights. Looks like a regular flashlight until you pull the battery compartment back from the reflector and that exposes a clear plastic tube and the bulb to act as an area light. Great for blackouts, tents, boats, etc.

Maybe in a MagLite the focusing would be more precise and you'd get a better flashlight style beam.

RonM


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 5, 2001)

I grind and polish the LED like the turtlelight. In a Maglight is is only good for a spotlight. You get the dark ring in the middle if you try to widen it up.


----------



## NightShift (Mar 6, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by telephony:
*If I knew the exact timeline, I might wait for the 14 LED Expedition instead. Otherwise go with the 7 LED model.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Is this the 14 LED that was suggested i wait for? And what is this photo from..it looks as if someone has it already.


----------



## Brock (Mar 7, 2001)

Yes, that looks like the Trek 7's big brother, the Trek 14? I heard that light should be out in April along with the single LED version. They are all made by TekTite http://www.tek-tite.com/index.html 
I would imagine this will be the brightest LED light out with the possible exception of the HDS system or the new Surefire 19 LED light (which is about the same intensity as a P60 lamp)

Brock


----------



## NightShift (Mar 7, 2001)

Today i just received the maglite 1 LED bulb, and i now see a *2* LED replacement on ledcorp's site



...must be new....but is this one focusable?
Click on the picture to go to the site.


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 7, 2001)

_......and i now see a *2* LED replacement on ledcorp's site ...must be new....but is this one focusable?_


That 2-LED bulb doesn`t look like it can be focussed. It seems to me that it`s just 2 of everyone`s favourite Nichia 5600mcd white LEDs mounted on a PR base, and presumably with a resistor in there too, at least for the 6v/4 cell version. It would give a fixed 20 degree beam, and looks a lot much like the similar 3-LED bulb replacements avaliable from theledlight. 
The single LEDcorp bulb has a centrally fixed ground down LED which can be focussed, but if that dual one was made with the ground down LEDs it would produce a very odd and unpleasent distorted beam cos they are not in the centre of the lens, so they have to leave them untouched. Personally I think it`d be cheaper to make your own if you get those $1.59 LEDs from whiteleds.net and just break out the glass from a _dead_ PR bulb (well I hate to see good working bulbs go to waste!).
It`s not really possible to make an adjustable/focussable beam with multiple LEDs, at least not yet.


----------



## RonM (Mar 7, 2001)

No, the double led is not focusable. To be focusable, the LEDs need to be ground down, otherwise the shape of the LED itself acts as a lens. Also, it is very difficult to create a reflector for a two point light source.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 7, 2001)

A single ground down LED in a 3 C cell Maglight makes a nice spotlight that projects a long way.


----------

